# john deere 1050



## country485

i got a john deere 1050 with the front inloader and ive had some problems with the electric the lights ignition and stuff like that wont work but the rpm meter works i start it with a screw driver at the starter since the ignition wont work i think its like a voltage regulator or somethin thats what the part looks like i think thats it but does anone know anything about this


----------



## Panelman55

Yea I know alot about it. I have an 850, it is the same only smaller. I had to buy a wireing diagram and trace every wire on mine to get it to work like it should. Send me a pm and I'll help you all I can.



Panelman55


----------



## Pipertec

I have some experience with the wiring on the 850/950/1050 Series. Let me know if I can help


----------



## Pipertec

I also have the wiring diagram that I can send you if you need it. Sounds to me like you either have a starter solenoid that is bad, or some broken wiring coming from the switch, or the Neutral Interlock switch bad or wiring broken., etc. I would check to see if I had 12volts coming to the positive side starter solenoid. This can be done with a Volt/ohm meter at the solenoid by disconnecting the "hot"wire from the solenoid and then having someone turn the Key switch to start while you check it. That Neutral interlock switch I am talking about is on the Right hand side of the differential block behind the High/Low Range Shifter.


----------



## palmpedal

Could you send me the wiring diagram for the JD 1050? Ken


----------



## Pipertec

Sure...give me your email address and I will see what I can do!


----------



## Pipertec

Usually when it won't start without jumping it....It is a safety switch problem....Check your Neutral Switch....it is on the transmission block, right side. It looks like a one inch nut with two wires coming out of it.


----------



## palmpedal

I have several loose wires underneath that I can't place without a wiring diagram. I feel like one of them is my problem. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks, Ken


----------



## Dobie12

Hi, I'm in the same boat with the wiring on my newly acquired 850. Can I get a copy please? my email is [email protected] Thank you! Mike


----------



## Danny51

Could you please send me a copy of the wiring diagram for the JD 1050? There is no headlight wiring on my tractor. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## grotractor

*John Deere 1050 key switch wiring diagram*

I need the wiring diagram for the JD 1050 key switch. The wiring diagram that I have
does not specifically identify all the labeling of the switch terminals such as BT,Ign,
ST etc. I have wired it and the tractor starts but the gauges and lights do not work.
Thanks, grotractor


----------



## Danny51

*John Deere 1050 key switch wiring diagram*

Grotractor: Post your email address and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## Tractorboy1970

Does anyone still have the wiring diagram for the JD 1050? I am having electrical issues with the light switch and don't know where to start on it.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Danny51

Mike, post your email address and I'll try and help you out.


----------



## Tractorboy1970

I figured it out Danny51 but thanks. The ground wire wasn't grounding out the fenders.

Thanks.


----------



## Dekay1951

*Starter and electrical issues with JD 1050*

Hi, I am also having electrical issues with My JD 1050 tractor. Can someone send me the wiring diagram? Appreciate the help.
Email is [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## Djowell

John Deere 1050 electrical schematics missing. Newbie here to the list. I have the JD shop manual but the person who gave it to me apparently removed all the electrical schematics all 3 pages are missing. Does anyone have copies of them that could be shared? Pages missing are 240-05-7 +?. Cold here in northeast corner of vermont. Thanks for any help


----------



## Danny51

Dennis, I may be able to help you. What's your email address?


----------



## Djowell

Danny51 said:


> Dennis, I may be able to help you. What's your email address?


My email,is 
[email protected]


----------



## Djowell

1050 warning lights. If the flasher partially goes bad does it affect both fender mounted lights? My right one stopped working. Checked ground , bulb etc,moved the left one over to the right side and it works. Took the rt. one and disassembled it. Continuity OK. Struggling to get the flasher out to check it. Can't get the 2 wires off that plugs to the flasher. Any thoughts?

Dennis


----------



## Djowell

Figured it out finally! Oxidized spade connector on green wire ? Cleaned it and gave more pressure to it. Works perfect now.


----------



## Danny51

Dennis, glad you found the problem. I was looking on my wiring diagram when I saw your note.

Danny


----------



## dprender08

Hello I could also use the 1050 wiring schematics. Email: [email protected] Thank you in advance

Devin


----------



## Danny51

Does anyone know the ohmic value of the fuel tank sending unit on the model 1050?


----------



## eric129

*Wiring Diagram*



Danny51 said:


> Dennis, I may be able to help you. What's your email address?


Danny, could you send me the 1050 wiring diagram as well? My email is [email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## drewp1986

Danny51 said:


> Dennis, I may be able to help you. What's your email address?


Danny51, I am redoing a 1050 john deere and in really need of getting my hands on the wiring diagram for it. Is there any way you could help me out? 
My email is [email protected].

Thanks, Drew


----------



## drewp1986

I am having wiring issues with my 1050 john Deere, is there anyway you could send me he wiring diagram, it would be a huge help. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Danny51

Drew, I just sent them to you. I hope they help!


----------



## Hacksaaw

*1050 Wiring diagram*

Hi could I get a copy of the 1050 Wiring?

it would really help find the starting issue im having.

[email protected]
thanks
Chuck


----------



## Danny51

Chuck, I just sent them to you. Good luck!


----------



## fellybbob

*need jd 1050 wirering diagram*

HOPE SOMEONE HELPS ME.
JUST BOUGHT A JD 1050 AND AND TRYING TO MAKE EVERYTHING WORK RIGHT.
JUST ABOUT GOT HER DONE ECEPT ELECTRICAL (MY WEAKNESS)
FROM WHAT I CAN SEE. INEED TO REWIRE OIL SENSOR, ALL LIGHTS, DIESEL GAGED, TEMP AND CHARGING LIGHT. 
MOTOR AND HYDRAULICS ARE FINE AND WORKING
I REALLY NEED WIRERING DIAGRAM
E MAIL [email protected]
thank you


----------



## ZEO

Would someone please add me to the list of those needing a wiring diagram for my JD 1050? I'm trying to restore one that's been badly neglected and most of the wiring needs to be replaced. I certainly appreciate it if someone could help. email to [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## fellybbob

zeo did you get them jet?


----------



## Danny51

*John Deere 1050 Wiring Diagrams*

Let me know your email address and I send you a copy.


----------



## ZEO

No, I'm still needing the wiring diagram for the 1050.


----------



## ZEO

Here's my email address: [email protected] 
Thanks in advance!! Really appreciate it.


----------



## fellybbob

sent diagrams


----------



## fellybbob

Zeo did you get them


----------



## ZEO

Thank you thank you!! Yes I got the diagrams! Appreciate your help very much!


----------



## grotractor

*John Deere 1050 3 PH fully raised and will not drop.*

The three point hitch on the John Deere 1050 is fully raised and will not drop.
The manuel points to the Control Selector,Control Valves and the Rate drop 
valve. Before I venture there,has anyone experienced this and can pinpoint 
the problem? Thanks for any info.


----------



## guitarzan413

Hello all,

I have recently lost my father and I am trying to get his JD 1050 started. It has a new battery, new cables and I sent the starter out to have it checked/repaired, starter shop said all was good. All I get is a click, same as when I started this project. Tried to jump straight to starter and still just a click. I have 12v at battery lug and I'm getting 12v through ignition switch to solenoid with key switch. I'm at a loss here. Anyone have any ideas. Anyone have a wiring diagram? Maybe I'm missing something, I don't know anymore.

[email protected]

Thanks for any help or ideas,

Spencer


----------



## Jd1050

Hi guys I'm in the middle of rewiring an early model 1050 and have ran into some previous owner modifications i would like to fix. I'd really appreciate it if someone would send me the 1050 wiring diagram too. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Danny51

I just emailed you a copy. I hope it helps.


----------



## chinlucd

Hi all. I just got my hands on a JD 1050 and it occasionally has starting problems. Most of the time, it fires right up on the first attempt. Other times, there is a single click with the turn of the key. Sometimes after 5 or 6 attempts, it will turn over.. I've heard that there is a "simple" relay bypass that may help. Does anybody have a simple wiring diagram of this bypass? Also, if somebody could forward me the wiring diagram of the 1050 for my future use, it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Chad
[email protected]


----------



## doughboy2k3

Thank anyone who takes the time to read this and send a diagram to 

[email protected]

I would need it for my 950.
I would really appreciate it and will pay it forward as always. Thank You, Walt


----------



## Danny51

Walt, I just sent you what I have. I hope it helps.


----------



## bkbjrichard

Danny51 would you please email me the wiring diagram for the 1050. I bought the tractor a year or so ago and found the previous own cut some corners on wiring

[email protected]


----------



## Robertbuoy

I'm in the same boat as everyone else. I need a wiring diagram for a 1050. I would appreciate it if someone could help me out. My email address is [email protected] 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Danny51

*1050 Wiring Schematics*

Robert, check your email. It should be there. Good luck!


----------



## Brandon Carden

Pipertec said:


> Sure...give me your email address and I will see what I can do!


Can you send me that picture of that please took mine off and didn't take pictures of it. [email protected]


----------



## Brandon Carden

Does anyone have a digram they could send me of the John Deere 1050 ignition. [email protected]


----------



## Danny51

Brandon Carden said:


> Does anyone have a digram they could send me of the John Deere 1050 ignition. [email protected]


Brandon, check your email.


----------



## Ron Stanford

I too would appreciate a copy of the wiring diagram for a 1050.
email [email protected]
Thanks, Ron


----------

